# Monster-Seerosen



## Buffo Buffo (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*



> Oder sind deine Blätter schon dreifach gestapelt und so dicht, dass sie eine einzige Fläche bilden?


Ja!   Das ist mein Noname-Monster, das den Teich zuwuchern würde, wenn ich sie nicht dauernd rupfe, 2 m2lasse ich stehen, aber da stapeln sich die Blätter schon
Anhang anzeigen 71723
das Foto habe ich kurz vor einer Rupfaktion gemacht, das in den Kringeln steht noch
vorne am Steg das Monster, 
hinten li ist eine weiße, und re eine gelbe Seerose, die wuchern aber nicht so und bekommen auch nicht so große Blätter

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
..die viel zu viel Seerosen im Teich hat


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

Hi Andrea,

tja - zuviel Seerose ist auch nix. Ich hab nur zwei gaaanz kleine - na gut, mein Teich ist auch unwesentlich kleiner als Deiner   aber so ein Monster würd ich entweder nicht mehr düngen oder ganz rausschmeissen. Ich guck halt gern mal auf den Grund (des Teiches).


----------



## Buffo Buffo (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*



> aber so ein Monster würd ich entweder nicht mehr düngen....


 um Himmels Willen, das Monster hat noch nie Dünger gesehen!!!
Das düngt sich allein mit dem Schmodder den es aus abgesunkenen Blättern/Blüten produziert!! (Ich erwische nicht alles!! :evil )
.





> ..oder ganz rausschmeissen.


das hab ich vor 2 Jahren versucht 
3 Tage lang kein Wasser im Teich und mit meiner Freundin gewütet 
aber wir haben nicht alles raus gekriegt, das Biest lebt frei im Kies :dumm
 und  wuchert schon wieder lustig vor sich hin 

auf den Zettel stand damals* nicht *drauf: Cave! Nicht freilassen! Wuchert wie blöd!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
...kann man rauslesen, wie ich zu meinem Monster stehe? Lieschenkiller!!! Schlammproduzent!!! nimmt den UW-Pflanzen das Licht!!


----------



## elkop (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

ich kann mit deinem teich nicht mitreden, liebe andrea, aber ich habe auch so ein wucherndes luder im teichlein, das sich stapelt, sogar - wie ich heut gesehen hab - stehen drei blätter 5 cm aus dem wasser, schaut witzig aus. nur blühen tut das mistvieh nicht.  heuer erst eine blüte. ist eine __ froebeli.


----------



## danyvet (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

hehe, Andrea, das sieht bei mir fast genauso aus wie bei dir. Ich hab auch einen Steg und vorm Steg ist so ein rosa-weiße, die auch zu wuchern beginnt, Betonung auf beginnt, da mein Teich ja noch nicht so alt ist. Aber heuer hat sie auch zum ersten mal tw. Blätter übereinander und ein paar stehen fast senkrecht. Wird wohl in 1 oder 2 Jahren so aussehen wie bei dir. Meine ist aber in einem Korb. Aber ob das viel nützt?
Könnte man da nicht einfach die Blätter etwas auslichten, also einfach abschneiden? Oder tut das der Seerose nicht so gut, wenn man noch grüne frische Blätter abschneidet?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

[OT]Hi Elke


> nur blühen tut das mistvieh nicht.  heuer erst eine blüte.


 Mistvieh! Genau! Na blühen tut meine wenigstens, trotzdem :evil
Hi Dani,


> Meine ist aber in einem Korb. Aber ob das viel nützt?


Glaub ich schon, musst halt jährlich(?) gucken, ob sie ausbrechen will!


> Oder tut das der Seerose nicht so gut, wenn man noch grüne frische Blätter abschneidet?


 Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, wenn man, so wie ich, die Blätter samt Stilen ausrupft ist das nicht gut. Die Stiele reißen ab und die haben so Lufkanäle in die dann das Wasser eindringt und so das Rhizom zum Faulen bringen soll - ABER:
Mein Monster hat das nicht gelesen und somit wächst sie munter!

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie meine benamst ist....





> elkop               ...das sich stapelt, sogar - wie ich heut gesehen hab - stehen drei blätter 5 cm aus dem wasser...





> danyvet
> Aber heuer hat sie auch zum ersten mal tw. Blätter übereinander und ein paar stehen fast senkrecht. W


aber ich denke mal Nymphaea monstruosus erectus [/OT]


----------



## danyvet (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Fisch?*

[OT]oje, ich denke, wir schaffen es, in jedem Thread vom Thema abzukommen 
aber ich muss jetzt leider weiter bei OT bleiben.
Andrea, diese Luftkanäle gehen durch den ganzen Seerosenstengel. Ist es da nicht wurscht, ob ich sie schneide oder rupfe?? Ich rupf sie nur deshalb nicht, weil die Stengel tw. so stark sind, dass ich dann gleich die ganze Seerose mitsamt Korb in der Hand hab. Geht nur bei den ganz kleinen Blättern. Meine Monsterstengel haben ja tw. bis zu 1cm Durchmesser, da is nix mehr mit rupfen 



> musst halt jährlich(?) gucken, ob sie ausbrechen will!


das ist leichter gesagt als getan. Zuerst konnt ich ja vor lauter Schwebealgen nix sehen, und jetzt ist es wegen der Rädertiere trüb und der Wasserpesturwald ist auch nicht grad aus Glas  Hatte heuer noch kein einziges Mal Sicht auf den Korb...[/OT]


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Seerosen*

Hi Dani, 
hier hat ja jemand schon für Ordnug gesorgt!
 an Christine 
wenn ich nur die Blätter ganz oben abschneide, dann steht der Stengel über das Wasser heraus, das Stengelende wird trocken und zieht sich zusammen.


> Ich rupf sie nur deshalb nicht, weil die Stengel tw. so stark sind, dass ich dann gleich die ganze Seerose mitsamt Korb in der Hand hab.


Beim Rupfen reißt der Stengel irgendwo ab, mein Monster sitzt fest im Kies, da rührt sich nix. Aber nun kann das Wasser in den Stengel laufen, das blubbert auch manchmal sichtbar aus dem Stengel. Möglicherweise schadet das wirklich dem Rhizom, aber umgebracht hat diese Methode meine Seerose bisher noch nicht.

Wenn du auf den Korb nicht aufpassen kannst, haut die Seerose möglicherweise schon ab, Helmut hat in "unserem" Algenfred darüber was gepostet...

Aber es gibt Ausläuferbildende Sorten und welche die das nicht tun - welche hast du?
Meine gelbe und weiße Seerose sind auch friedliche Gesellen, die frei im Kiesgrund nicht wuchern, nur die "Nymphaea monstruosus erectus" ist ein "Mistvieh"!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Seerosen*



> Wenn du auf den Korb nicht aufpassen kannst, haut die Seerose möglicherweise schon ab, Helmut hat in "unserem" Algenfred darüber was gepostet...



Stimmt Andrea 

Meine drei sind alle "Stiften" gegangen .....
Stellvertretend für die anderen zwei ...
 
in 2 Meter Tiefe .... das Wurzelwerk nach dem ersten Jahr, kein Dünger, kein Substrat, nur Kies im viel zu kleinen Pflanztopf = 30cm Erdpflanztopf von einem "Sträucherl" für den Garten 
Will garnet wissen wie die heute aussieht ... wir sind mittlerwiele 3 Jahre von dort weg ....

So hat sie geblüht


----------



## danyvet (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Seerosen*

Danke für´s Umsiedeln 
Andrea, ich glaub, wir müssen aufpassen, dass wir nicht aus dem Forum rausfliegen mit unserer Quasslerei, wir hauen jeden Fred zusammen  wir kommen doch immer und überall vom hundertsten ins tausendste 

Welche ich hab? Pfffff...keine Ahnung, die eine, die so wuchert heißt bei mir "Brezansky-Seerose", weil sie von meinen Gegenübernachbarn ist, die heißen so mit Nachnamen 
Sie sieht aber aus wie deine, und auch wie die von Helmut. Also, so rosa, wobei die äußeren Blätter eher weiß sind. Und eine ganz weiße hab ich auch noch, die heißt "Sonja", weil sie von einer anderen Freundin ist, die Sonja heißt 
Ich hab nur 3 gekauft von meinen 6. Wobei die erstgekaufte ganz rosa ist, aber ein helleres rosa als die Brezansky. Müsst ich daheim nachschauen wie die heißt. Ich heb mir alle Kärtchen von den Wasserpflanzen auf, die ich kauf. Diese erstgekaufte hat aber heuer noch kein einziges Mal geblüht und zu Beginn der Saison sind ziemlich viele junge Blätter mit Stengel an der Oberfläche getrieben. Der Stengel schaute immer angefressen aus. Ob die überhaupt noch lebt, kann ich gar nicht sagen, da ich ja den Korb vor lauter __ Wasserpest nimmer seh.
Dann hab ich noch eine __ Marliacea chromatella, die noch nie geblüht hat und auch immer nur maximal 6 oder 7 kleine (ca. 4cm) Blätter hat. Und noch eine rote (eher dunkelpink), von der ich den Namen jetzt auch nicht auswendig weiß, die aber auch eher kleinwüchsig ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Seerosen*

Hi Andrea,

ja ist so ein Problem mit No-Name Sorten- Meißt sind das auch die billigen Seerosen die man erwirbt, der Preis ist halt deswegen so niedrig weil sich diese Seerosen stark ausbreiten.(und deswegen massenhaft Nachwuch anfällt)

Aber so groß ist deine ja noch gar nicht mal. Ich glaube 20qm2 Wasseroberfläche hat die noch lange nicht besetzt (wie damals meine ausgepflanzte Attraktion)

MfG Frank


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Seerosen*

Hi Frank, 


> Meißt sind das auch die billigen Seerosen die man erwirbt, der Preis ist halt deswegen so niedrig weil sich diese Seerosen stark ausbreiten.(und deswegen massenhaft Nachwuch anfällt)


Ich hatte die im Baumarkt erstanden, weil mir die Andern 2 zu mickrig waren 
Hätte ich geahnt, was ich da machen, ich hätte es gelassen!!! 
Ich hatte eben auch ein Teichlerleben vor dem Forum und nun habe ich "Alt-Lasten" 
Mit 20 qm2 Seerose, da wäre bei mir kein freies Wasser mehr zu sehen! 
kopfkratz 20 qm2 sind die freien Zimmer in WG`s!!!!)
Wie hast du deine Attraktion im Zaum gehalten? Oder hattest /hast du den Platz für so ein Obermonster?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die wenn sie einen Teich mit 100 qm2 hätte, das Monster wachsen ließ


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Seerosen*

Hi Dany, 
deine Namensgebung finde ich klasse!
Du hast sechs (6!) Seerosen? 
Hoffentlich lauter brave, die nicht ausbrechen, kleine Blätter haben, aber dafür viele, große Blüten!


> Ich glaub, wir müssen aufpassen, dass wir nicht aus dem Forum rausfliegen mit unserer Quasslerei, wir hauen jeden Fred zusammen  wir kommen doch immer und überall vom hundertsten ins tausendste


hmpf,  jaaa stimmt schon 
aber irgendwie hängt das schon immer zusammen, 
meine Seerosenmonster ist wirklich doof für die Lieschen, sie können da nicht nach Anflug jagen und stranden zu allem Überfluss auch noch auf den "Stapelblättern" 

und weil unter dem dichten Blätterdach nix wächst, und sie jede Menge Schmodder macht, 
kam das Biest auch bei meiner Algengeschichte ins Spiel
die Geschichte, das seerosenbeschattetes Wasser den Algen das Leben schwer macht, halte ich für Käse, wüchsen an ihrer Statt ordentlich Unterwasserpflanzen, das würde die Algen aushungern!

ups - nun lande ich wieder bei Algen  

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die mal ganz schnell mit tippseln aufhört


----------



## danyvet (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Seerosen*

 Andrea, ich zerkugel mich gerade!!! Aber du hast recht, es hängt ja wirklich alles zusammen.

So, ich hab jetzt nachgesehen. Meine erstgekaufte, die die heuer noch nicht geblüht hat, heißt laut Etikett vom Dehner "Firecrest". Ob sie heuer zumindest Blätter hat, kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich nicht weiß, ob die Blätter nicht alle von der Brezansky sind... seh ja nix nach unten... Die Brezansky jedenfalls könnte sich zum Monster entwickeln, ebenso die weiße Sonja (von der ich 2 hab, eigentlich war´s eine, aber die war zu groß für einen Korb, also hab ich sie einfach geteilt).
Die andere, die ich voriges Jahr im selben Shop gekauft hab, zusammen mit der Chromatella, heißt........ "__ Attraction"!!!!!! Frank!!! Meine ist aber nicht so ein Monster wie deine. Zumindest noch nicht. Außerdem waren die 1 oder 2 Blüten voriges Jahr viel röter als heuer. Heuer sieht sie aus wie die Brezansky, die ja so aussieht wie Helmuts und Andreas Monster. Komisch... Bis jetzt hat sie grad mal die 2. Blüte heuer und ca. 10 Blätter, die aber nur so ca. 10-12cm Durchmesser haben.

edit: übrigens waren die Chromatella und die Attraction ein Okkasionskauf, also billig, obwohl nicht-no-name  aber es war schon Spätsommer, daher wars Abverkauf. Nur 4,90 € pro Stück, da MUSSTE ich zuschlagen, denn eine gelbe wollt ich immer schon. Nur leider hat sie mich ja bisher noch nicht mit Blüten beglückt 
Ich dachte mir, weil die beiden anderen (Firecrest und Brezansky, die Sonja hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht, die kam erst im Herbst) nicht so groß waren, und ich dem Irrglauben unterlag, dass sie jedes Jahr gleich groß sind, also nicht immer mehr werden  dass ich noch mehr Seerosen zur Beschattung brauch. Ich glaub, in ein paar Jahren werd ich das bereuen...


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Seerosen*

Servus Dany

Du weißt aber schon, daß die Attraction eine Wassertiefe von 30-60cm bevorzugt ... wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß wie tief du sie gepflanzt hast .... könnte aber deswegen vielleicht nicht blühen, wenn sie zu tief sitzt 

Die Marliacea Chromatella will von 60 - 100cm wohnen ......

[OT]Sehen wir uns heute [/OT]


----------



## danyvet (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Seerosen*

Bei mir sitzen beide auf ca. 30cm gemeinsam in einem Korb, der so länglich ist. Im Winter stell ich sie immer so auf 60-70cm. So wie die Chromatella jetzt ausschaut, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die es von mehr als 60cm Tiefe überhaupt schafft, ein Blatt an die Oberfläche zu schieben....

[OT]Ah, heute kommst du zum Peter? Er hat nur geschrieben, dass du um 15 Uhr kommst, aber nicht an welchem Tag 
Das blöde ist, ich komm erst so gegen 15 Uhr von der Arbeit heim und hab meine Hundsimaus heut nicht mit, daher muss ich nachher gleich mit ihr gehen und will sie nicht gleich wieder allein lassen (weiß nicht, ob ich sie zu Peter mitnehmen könnt....), also, wenn dann käme ich später[/OT]


----------



## Buffo Buffo (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Seerosen*

Hi,
wie mein weiße oder die gebe Seerose heißen, da müsste ich arg nach den Unterlagen des GaLa-Bauers suchen, der damals den Teich angelegt hat.
Auf jeden Fall hat er sich was dabei gedacht:
Die beiden sind flacher, etwa 100 cm tief, frei im grobem Kies gepflanzt. Da hocken sie noch immer, wuchern mit ihren Rhizomen nicht im Teich rum, haben kleinere und weniger Blätter wie meine "N. monstruosus erectus" aber auch weniger Blüten.
Die weiße hat unten Blätter, die nicht noch oben kommen.

Weil mir die Blüten zu wenig waren, und die andern Seerosen *auch* frei im Teich waren
habe ich im Baumarkt ein winziges Töpfchen, das blattlos war, für 2 - 3 € erstanden, auf dem Bild war eine rosa Blüte...
Vom Rhizomstückchen habe ich die Erden abgespült, mit Gummi ein Steinchen dran und in den Teich geworfen, da wo sie so ungefähr wachsen sollte. Zack, ab damit, auf den Kiesgrund...
Also keine Gedanke an "richtig rum pflanzen, passendem Substrat, Düngung oder richtiger Tiefe".

Als ich sie ausmerzen wollte, hat sich eine Bekannte aus den 2 Schubkarren voll Wurzeln und Rhizomstücken ein Stück ausgesucht und im Korb in ihrem Teich versenkt.
Da wächst sie bisher mäßig und hat noch nicht geblüht.

Wie lange das ging, bis mein Monster so richtig zu wuchern angefangen hat weiß ich nicht mehr, aber mittlerweile tut sie es.

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Seerosen*

Hi Andrea,

das Seerosen die kaum Blätter haben auch nicht blühen ist vollkommen normal. Nach ungefähr 5-6 getriebenen Blättern erscheint eine Blütenknospe, nach den nächten 5-6 Blättern die nächste Knospe, usw.  (weicht je nach Sorte etwas ab) . Daher bekommen Seerosen mit "magerem" (Blatt)Wachstum auch kaum Blüten

MfG Frank


----------

